# 6 string SX bass at Rondo.



## Ironberry (Jul 26, 2010)

Looks cool to me, and for $150 bucks i don't see how anyone looking into six string basses could go wrong.

SX Ursa 2 MN 6 3TS 6 String Bass at RondoMusic.com


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 26, 2010)

That's actually pretty damn cool.


----------



## BigPhi84 (Jul 26, 2010)

You know what's awesome too? That ugly-ass Ursa headstock actually looks pretty tasty in a 6-string configuration.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 26, 2010)

BigPhi84 said:


> You know what's awesome too? That ugly-ass Ursa headstock actually looks pretty tasty in a 6-string configuration.



Gotta agree with you there.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 26, 2010)

I've not had any experience with the SX basses, but I did have the RG copy and a Douglas Spad. The RG was actually really nice, the Spad had fret issues I just couldn't fix myself. The SX was great quality for the money though. I am told Kurt is very good with returns, you just have to pay the return shipping. I would prepare for replacing all the hardware down the line if you plan to gig with it though. The body and neck were quite good on mine, but I replaced virtually everything else. GFS helped a lot in that department as well.


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 26, 2010)

Mordacain said:


> I've not had any experience with the SX basses, but I did have the RG copy and a Douglas Spad. The RG was actually really nice, the Spad had fret issues I just couldn't fix myself. The SX was great quality for the money though. I am told Kurt is very good with returns, you just have to pay the return shipping. I would prepare for replacing all the hardware down the line if you plan to gig with it though. The body and neck were quite good on mine, but I replaced virtually everything else. GFS helped a lot in that department as well.



Yeah, two of the three fretted basses I got from Rondo had fret issues, but luckily I can fix that myself.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 26, 2010)

Yea, I couldn't decide if I wanted to take the time to learn how to do refrets since I do all my other work. I wound up deciding the time it takes to learn and the money involved would be better served finding a good luthier around town. Both the SX and Spad I eventually sold...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 26, 2010)

Mordacain said:


> Yea, I couldn't decide if I wanted to take the time to learn how to do refrets since I do all my other work. I wound up deciding the time it takes to learn and the money involved would be better served finding a good luthier around town. Both the SX and Spad I eventually sold...



Yeah, I was in the same boat as you awhile back. 

If you ever have an extra $100 burning a hole in your pocket, pick up some proper files and gauges and the book "Fret Work Step-By-Step" by Dan Erlewine, he has a few DVDs as well. It's a great resource, and the process itself is very rewarding.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Jul 26, 2010)

I have the 5 string bass just like this one.

Good thing this doesnt come in left handed. I'd have to buy it haha.


----------



## Mordacain (Jul 26, 2010)

I've been a fan of Dan Erlewine's published works for quite some time. He is the maintenance god!

Sorry to sort of veer the post off-topic, but it is actually relevant. Any Rondo (or really any cheap instrument) you have to be prepared for some dead-frets, neck adjustments, etc. Nothing really against them, you can get some pretty decent instruments on the cheap, but they are very likely to need some TLC to get into good shape.


----------



## fitforanautopsy (Jul 26, 2010)

Im interested in this aswell, would a standard jbass 6 string pickup from bartoloni work on there?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 26, 2010)

That looks pretty awesome, burt I had an SX guitar and they are fine if you're just starting, but otherwise not.


----------



## Kstring (Jul 26, 2010)

Hmm now its this or the Rogue LX406. But the scale length on the SX is kinda short.


----------



## Ironberry (Jul 26, 2010)

Kstring said:


> Hmm now its this or the Rogue LX406. But the scale length on the SX is kinda short.



Looks to me like the Rogue is manufactured by the same company that makes Rondo's Brice basses...


----------



## Kstring (Jul 26, 2010)

So they should be the same quality. Im also looking for a bass amp (any suggestions) so im trying to get a cheaper 6 or 5 that i can upgrade as i get better.


----------



## CrazyBass (Jul 27, 2010)

i wonder if getting this bass and ordering a longer neck will help the scale lenght


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Jul 27, 2010)

CrazyBass said:


> i wonder if getting this bass and ordering a longer neck will help the scale lenght



There ins't a longer scale option available, and getting a custom made neck would be a little too pricey for such a cheap instrument.


----------

